# Nên Chọn Chăn Ra Gối Nệm Như Thế Nào Cho Năm 2019



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (14/5/19)

Để chọn được bộ chăn ra gối nệm thích hợp và đảm bảo không bị lỗi thời, không chỉ cần dựa vào sở thích, màu sắc yêu thích của bản thân mà bạn còn cần phải chú ý đến sự hòa hợp với các vật dụng khác trong phòng mình.

Chăn ra gối nệm luôn là những sản phẩm không thể thiếu được trong phòng ngủ của bạn. Đối với những khách hàng quan tâm nhiều đến những sản phẩm này thì chăn ra gối nệm không chỉ thoải mái, bền đẹp mà còn phải phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ của gia đình. Trong bài viết Nên Chọn Chăn Drap Gối Nệm Như Thế Nào Cho Năm 2019 ngày hôm nay, TATANA sẽ hướng dẫn bạn chọn lựa những sản phẩm chăn ra gối nệm phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ của gia đình.

*1. Chăn ra gối nệm phù hợp với nội thất:*
Phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ hiện đại, gọn gàng hơn nếu bạn chọn chăn ra gối và tấm trải giường có màu sắc và kiểu dáng hài hòa với nội thất phòng ngủ của bạn. Nếu màu rèm, màu giường tủ, thậm chí cả màu đèn ngủ của bạn theo tông màu chủ đạo nào bạn có thể chọn lựa bộ chăn ra gối nệm có màu sắc tương tự như vậy để bổ trợ cho nhau. Tuy nhiên, bạn lưu ý là chỉ nên chọn tối đa hai gam màu tương phản và hai gam màu đậm.






_Hãy chọn một màu bạn yêu thích là màu chủ đạo của căn phòng, sau đó chọn chăn drap gối nệm và các vật dụng khác trong phòng cùng tông màu này sẽ tạo nên sự hài hòa và thống nhất cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn._​
*2. Chọn màu không bao giờ lỗi mốt cho bộ chăn ra gối nệm:*
Bạn có thể lựa chọn một bộ sản phẩm có gam màu không bao giờ sợ bị lỗi mốt, ví dụ như gam màu trắng mà kết hợp với màu nâu thì không gian phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ dễ chịu và mang lại sự thư thái cho bạn sau những giờ làm việc mệt mỏi.






_Những mẫu chăn ra gối đơn sắc và không họa tiết sẽ là sự lựa chọn khá hoàn hảo cho bạn trong trường hợp này._​
*3. Sử dụng những gam màu nhẹ nhàng cho bộ chăn ra gối nệm:*
Thực tế, những gam màu nhẹ nhàng như màu vàng nhạt, màu xanh lá cây nhạt, màu xanh da trời nhạt hay màu trắng rất phù hợp với không gian phòng ngủ của bạn, điều này sẽ đem đến sự dịu nhẹ cho căn phòng trong gia đình bạn. Bạn hoàn toàn có thể khiến căn phòng ngủ trở nên bắt mắt bằng những họa tiết sặc sỡ ở bộ chăn ra gối nệm.






_Căn phòng ngủ của bạn sẽ trở nên nổi bật và tươi sáng hơn với những gam màu sáng nổi bật._​
Việc lựa chọn những màu sắc và hoa văn rực rỡ cho bộ chăn ra gối nệm sẽ mang lại sự bắt mắt và sinh động cho căn phòng ngủ của bạn. Ví dụ như nếu bạn chọn chăn ra gối màu cam, hoa văn khác nhau từ kẻ ngang tới kẻ chéo hay chấm bi cùng với sự kết hợp với màu tường cũng màu cam sẽ tạo nên không gian cực kì sặc sỡ.
TATANA​


----------

